# Redid the 29 gallon again



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I have the worst problem with my soil not staying under the rocks. So I redid the 29 gallon tank again about three months ago.
It has much more gravel then what is called for but so far I am much pleased with this tank and the guppies and snails LOVE it. lol So many I stopped counting them.
I did my first water change today. Not a lot of growth but no algae to speck of so far and enough growth to start filling in the tank some. I need a couple more tall plants for the back.
This is right after set up.








A little later.








Today








My only consern about putting more tall plants in is cutting off the light to the moss and I love that moss and so do the baby fish.


----------



## Endler Guy (Aug 19, 2007)

Angie said:


> I have the worst problem with my soil not staying under the rocks. So I redid the 29 gallon tank again about three months ago.
> It has much more gravel then what is called for but so far I am much pleased with this tank and the guppies and snails LOVE it. lol So many I stopped counting them.
> I did my first water change today. Not a lot of growth but no algae to speck of so far and enough growth to start filling in the tank some. I need a couple more tall plants for the back.
> This is right after set up.
> ...


You have two light fixtures on top. I would try the tall plants in the background. If they block too much sunlight, you could always thin the floating plants.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

moss should do fine in low light...


----------



## mujacko2002 (Aug 17, 2007)

hi there sir,

Mabuhay!

what are the specs of your tank?

what plants do you have? 


thanks

Godbless


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Lets see. 
I have java moss, crypts, some sort of Riccia and Anubias. One Mellon sword that is not doing to well. It's in the bowl and two stems of star grass. Don't remember real name on that but it is not doing well either.
Specs? It is a 29 gallon with about 1 watts per gallon lighting and window light. All test are normal when I do them but have not in over two months. Nothing wrong so I don't look for trouble. lol
I removed the extra light about a week after setup to slow down and in this case stop the algae growth.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Beautifull. A little thin on plants. But if you added more, then you may have to spend more on lighting. With aquariums you can't expect perfection. Leave it if works for you.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you. I did cut some of the riccia and replant it in the back. Plan to pick up a couple crypts today to add in the back also.


----------

